# Shop made air filter.



## woodtickgreg (Jul 6, 2015)

This isn't really a tutorial as the air cleaner is already made and I have had it for years. But with my move and all it is easy to get to now to take a few pictures of how it is made. All you need is some plywood or mdf, and an old furnace squirrel fan and motor, some wire, a switch and a plug, and a couple of standard furnace filters. This thing works awesome, can't tell you how many times I have been working and didn't pay attention to the dust and looked up and the shop was cloudy with dust, turn the air cleaner on and it clears the shop in just a few minutes. You can screw it to the cieling or hang it with chains, or I just put it under my bench and it works great when I am sanding. Here's some pics of what it is, very simple and cheap to make.

So here it is, just a box with a switch installed on the outside.



Here you can see the simple design of the furnace filter slot. I made it so that 2 filters will fit in the slot. I also just used the same size filters that my furnace takes as I always have them on hand that way. I just purchased a vent grate to cover the exhaust side of the air cleaner.



The opening behind the filters is the size of the filter so that there is good air flow.



And this is all you need to find, an old furnace squirrel cage fan and motor. Heating and cooling companies throw these out or scrap them all the time. This one came out of my old furnace when I installed a new furnace. I have seen these on the curb on garbage day, or the whole furnace. If this fan can recirculate the air in your whole house in a few minutes, how fast do you think it will recirculate and clean the air in your shop. And it's not very noisey. The exhaust side of the fan buts right up against the plywood in a cut out hole.



This is a better view of the filter slot and the exhaust hole and vent cover.



I just put it under the work bench, this way it is out of the way and easy to service the filters, oil the motor, or change the belt if need be. Although I have used this for years and never changed the belt. It also acts as a fan for the shop and keeps you cool.



I hope you guys use my idea and make these for your shop, you will breathe easier and be a little cooler too! It really does cut down on the airborne dust in my shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 6, 2015)

That's a cool cheap setup Greg, another project for the to-do list!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Greg, gonna have to build me one! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like it. should be a worthy project. Thanks for sharing. Greg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice I have contemplated building something similar for several years , so many ideas so little time. I even had the blower saved once then used the motor, bearings and shaft to make a apple grinder for my cider press. Obviously you have not had a problem but I think I might swap the open motor for a sealed one. Probably being overly cautious given the number of power tools with open frames. Certainty a good idea that will make breathing air in the shop a little less hazardous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cool idea! I see making one in my near future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 8, 2015)

I have an old blower in the barn we used to use When working on the tractor or something... Never thought about making it something useful. That'll save me some cash. And, it'll be a heck of a lot better than one of the $300 units I was looking at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice set-up Greg! I want to someday to make a downdraft table for sanding using a similar set up. I could really use one.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 9, 2015)

2Sand.com had plans and pictorial build for a down draft air filter on their blog, Barry. If you can't find it, and want to see it, I"ll dig it out for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 10, 2015)

Great work, Greg. I actually just pulled the fan unit out of an old house heater going to the dump last week, yup it's still sitting right in the middle of the carport where I left it.
I think about the best part of this thing is that when your sanding you don't have to wear a mask.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jul 10, 2015)

Question. 110 or 220? The only motors I've been able to find for free are 220. I've been looking for a 110 gratis.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 10, 2015)

I'd say most are 220 because most air handlers Are 220... At least all the ones I've ever seen are. The fan I have is out of an old window ac unit.


----------



## justallan (Jul 10, 2015)

The one I got out of my old house heater is 120. If you could find an old swamp cooler to chop down to size, any that I have ever seen were 120 also.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine is 110v

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

